# Christmas Advice (not gun - related)



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My wife has shyed away from jewelry since our burglary many years ago. Finally, she began to drop hints that this year she would like to have diamond earrings. So that's what I've been looking for.

We went to a Kayaking promotion event today. We had rented one several months ago, and thought about buying one, but put that on the back burner. Today, we got to go try out a couple of different tandem Kayaks. 

We're in the middle of the pond and my wife asks me "you haven't been to the jewelry store yet, have you?" She says she thinks she would rather have a kayak than the earrings. 

She loves to fish, but we had to give up the motor boat because of her back problems.

What would you guys do?

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> My wife has shyed away from jewelry since our burglary many years ago. Finally, she began to drop hints that this year she would like to have diamond earrings. So that's what I've been looking for.
> 
> We went to a Kayaking promotion event today. We had rented one several months ago, and thought about buying one, but put that on the back burner. Today, we got to go try out a couple of different tandem Kayaks.
> 
> ...


I can only go by my (not so great:smt022 ) experience with my ex and say get the earrings or get a Kayak and a tent.(you will need the tent to stay warm out by the doghouse when the weather gets colder:mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> My wife has shyed away from jewelry since our burglary many years ago. Finally, she began to drop hints that this year she would like to have diamond earrings. So that's what I've been looking for.
> 
> We went to a Kayaking promotion event today. We had rented one several months ago, and thought about buying one, but put that on the back burner. Today, we got to go try out a couple of different tandem Kayaks.
> 
> ...


*Listen VERY CLOSE* then read between the lines! Ain't Marriage great?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Diamonds to them are like guns to us.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Diamonds to them are like guns to us.


Yep, can't shoot em, can't eat or drink em, but they love em. Donno why.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Not to predjudice the voting, but:

Watching a movie tonight. She said "you know, I'm excited thinking about the Kayak. I didn't feel this excited thinking about the earrings."

Fishing really is her passion.

???

WM


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Not to predjudice the voting, but:
> 
> Watching a movie tonight. She said "you know, I'm excited thinking about the Kayak. I didn't feel this excited thinking about the earrings."
> 
> ...


:smt082 She's fishing alright. Good Luck, WM.

PS...a win win would be to do both.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U better just break down and ask her which she would prefer


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U better just break down and ask her which she would prefer


I did, while we were in the Kayak. She said she thought she would rather have the Kayak. I pointed out that I didn't think her earlobes could support a 65 pound earring.

I'll give her a bit to think about it, and ask her again. But I'm pretty sure she will prefer the Kayak. She would rather go fishing or camping than go to the mall.

She will go shooting with me, but says she would enjoy it more if the guns were not so loud.

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I did, while we were in the Kayak. *She said she thought she would rather have the Kayak.* I pointed out that I didn't think her earlobes could support a 65 pound earring.
> 
> I'll give her a bit to think about it, and ask her again. *But I'm pretty sure she will prefer the Kayak.* She would rather go fishing or camping than go to the mall.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm...........

Let's see, blah, blah, *Kayak*, blah, blah, *Kayak*. :smt115

As for the loud guns, get better hearing protection.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> Hmmmmm...........
> 
> Let's see, blah, blah, *Kayak*, blah, blah, *Kayak*. :smt115
> 
> As for the loud guns, get better hearing protection.


Eh? I'm sorry, I couldn't quite hear you? :smt082

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tonight, during the Dog Whisperer, she asked me what color her Kayak is going to be. 

So I asked again, is she sure? She's sure. Only I don't think she wants to wait until Christmas. "It might be cold by then (we're still in the mid-80's here)."

I think we are going over the high bridge to the big city Friday afternoon. Out to buy a Kayak, then to dinner.

I won't be shooting this weekend.

Ya know, she's liable to end up with both, Mr. P.

WM


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> tonight, during the Dog Whisperer, she asked me what color her Kayak is going to be.
> 
> So I asked again, is she sure? She's sure. Only I don't think she wants to wait until Christmas. "It might be cold by then (we're still in the mid-80's here)."
> 
> ...


Win, win!. Can't beat that.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wife got a Coast Guard Orange (they call it Tangerine) Tandem Kayak for early Christmas. That really was her choice. The jeweler's was on the road to the Kayak place and she made me drive right past it.

The tandem has a seat in front, one in back, and a place in the middle for our granddaughter, when she gets a bit older.

I took her fishing this afternoon. 

She's in love all over again (me too!). We had a pretty good afternoon, caught a few undersized redfish and speckled trout. Fun catching and releasing, and I didn't have any fish to clean when we got home.

    

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats  - Enjoy


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds like you made her happy. That's what counts. My wife got a great deal (70% off retain) on a pearl pendant and ring earlier this year. But they didn't have earrings to match. So my job was to get them for her birthday (earlier this month.) Sorry to say there are no deals like that to be had here in NoVA. So her great deal still cost me a bundle. But like I said at the beginning - you gotta make 'em happy.:smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Wife got a Coast Guard Orange (they call it Tangerine) Tandem Kayak for early Christmas. WM


Excellent choice! :smt023


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

good job. 

i bought earrings last year for christmas and she didnt like them, she wanted studs not chandalier ones, so she could wear them all the top. well she lives about 2.5 hours away(girlfriend not wife) and after i took them back but before i had gotten ones she wanted, we broke up. bought myself a slick sigpro. we got back together a month and a half later or so, didnt have to get her anything. now that holiday is coming around again, this time im gonna try for a Springfield .45


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

And they say breaking up is hard to do:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do yourself a favor - forget about the kayak and the jewelry. Buy a matching set of P99s  :smt082 :smt082


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

shipwreck may be on to something here... you still got that receipt?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Do yourself a favor - forget about the kayak and the jewelry. Buy a matching set of P99s  :smt082 :smt082





reconNinja said:


> shipwreck may be on to something here... you still got that receipt?


Nah, she won't let me buy her a gun. :smt022

WM


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Buy her both..


W


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Nah, she won't *let *me buy her a gun. :smt022
> 
> WM


What's this "let" stuff, it's a present not a discussion. All she's required to do is say Thank You when you give her the new gun. :smt111 :smt111 :smt111


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> What's this "let" stuff, it's a present not a discussion. All she's required to do is say Thank You when you give her the new gun. :smt111 :smt111 :smt111


Sadly, my wife was born with this "budgeting" gene. I'm afraid she'd use the gun on me if I tried to suprise her with _any_ $600+ gift.

However ...

She did ask me "How would I carry it?" 

Beginning to sway? Maybe.

The question is legit: She is concerned that if she carried a gun in her purse, her purse would be stolen (most likely time for her to need a gun), and then the BG would have the gun.

She doesn't usually wear clothes that accomodate holsters. She is 5'4" and around 110.

So ...

Ladies, how do you carry? Why that method?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've gotten my wife to go shoot 2x, and that's that. She grew up in China, so guns were not a cultural thing for her like they are here. She'd be thrilled if I got rid of all of mine, but that's not gonna happen.

With a kid on the way, in another few years, I'll probably break down and buy a 22 pistol, so I can introduce the child to shooting...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> She did ask me "How would I carry it?"
> 
> Beginning to sway? Maybe.
> 
> ...


WM, here's a few places to look.

Ron Graham's "Memsahib":
http://www.grahamholsters.com/belt_holsters.htm

Rusty Sherrick's "Ladies Hi Ride", "Ladies Hi Ride II", & "Ladies Extreme High Ride":
http://www.c-rusty.com/pages/holsters/Ladies.html

Also, Chris Cunningham's (Grant's wife) primary business is womens' holsters: 
http://www.womensholsters.com/index.html


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> WM, here's a few places to look.
> 
> Ron Graham's "Memsahib":
> http://www.grahamholsters.com/belt_holsters.htm
> ...


Man, don't tell me your looking for a rematch. :smt022

This time, I think I see ya comin' though. :smt171

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Man, don't tell me your looking for a rematch. :smt022
> 
> This time, I think I see ya comin' though. :smt171
> 
> WM


C'mon show me what you got.... :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt071


2400 said:


> C'mon show me what you got.... :smt082 :smt082


:smt071 :smt070 :smt027 :duel: :snipe: :smt066 :smt021 :shock: :minigun: :trans: :rip: :enforcer: :smt072 :rock:

:butthead:

:smt019

:goofy:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:smt015 :smt015


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> :smt015 :smt015


:smt043

:smt033

:goofy:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:smt098 












































:smt1097


----------

